# Blood Pressure Meds



## Kadee (May 8, 2015)

If you take BP medication what type are you taking ?? I have been on one called Atacand for about 10 years but they appear to be ineffective , so instead of changing them for another one the doctor just seems to want to add another to the list, their reasoning is oh while the one you are on is working we are reluctant to change it
BUT it's not working ??? With BP going up to 200 / 100 some days I would not call that working... 
I have just been given an extra one called minipress and that is making me dizzy ..light headed ..

Our Sunday paper has an insert called Body and Soul and in that magazine a few weeks ago , it had an article stating beetroot juice was used in a experiment / trial and as found  to be as effective as medication for BP
I did purchase a bottle to try it,  it was so week, for the price ($7  for. 500 ml bottle) I decided to make my own, I have a nutibullet which did a good job of making the juice , ( I Cooked the beetroot, however it stated in the article it must be steamed)  My BP is considerably lower today after trying the beetroot for a few days so I figure it should not be any harm trying it for a while to see if there is any improvement in my BP 
im a person who hates taking any sort of tablets , and only do so because I have to .


----------



## Josiah (May 8, 2015)

I've been taking Lisinopril 5 mg for a couple of years and when I take my own BP I'm usually below 130/75. But let me get tested in the doctors office I'm typically 145/90. I also take a beetroot supplement primarily to lower my homocysteine. That supplement is in capsule form which is easier to deal with than powder. See Natures Aid Beetroot Extract 700mg,


----------



## Kadee (May 8, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I've been taking Lisinopril 5 mg for a couple of years and when I take my own BP I'm usually below 130/75. But let me get tested in the doctors office I'm typically 145/90. I also take a beetroot supplement primarily to lower my homocysteine. That supplement is in capsule form which is easier to deal with than powder. See Natures Aid Beetroot Extract 700mg,


Thanks Josiah I will check that out ..


----------



## QuickSilver (May 8, 2015)

I take Norvasc 5mg a day..  It's a calcium channel blocker and controls my BP very well.  At this minute.. my BP is 117/70


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2015)

I would go for a more natural alternative if I could also, good for you Kadee.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...scular-Benefits-of-Beet-Juice?highlight=beets


----------



## QuickSilver (May 8, 2015)

Tried all that and 35 pound wt. loss...  Still had a bp in the 150's over 90+


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2015)

Beetroot would be safer and more natural to use if possible, side effects of Norvase.  http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-5942/norvasc-oral/details/list-sideeffects


----------



## AprilT (May 8, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Thanks Josiah I will check that out ..



It will be trial and error for some of us with these meds, I had a very bad reaction to Lisinopril, maybe the dose, mine are 10 MG I had to come off of it right away, as well as leg issues, I was also getting the opposite effects of what it was prescribed for, I was also retaining quite a bit of fluid.  It can be frustrating to find what will work for you, changing my diet up to till recently was all that I needed, but, lately could be for a number of reasons, that hadn't seemed to help at least not during my last visit, could be also they keep putting the cuff on my arm that I have bursitis in the shoulder.  My fault on that one, next time, I'll request they move the cuff to the other arm.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2015)

I take more meds than most probably, having had two mini strokes, triple bypass and carotid artery surgery but my pressure is well monitored on Atenolol.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I take more meds than most probably, having had two mini strokes, triple bypass and carotid artery surgery but my pressure is well monitored on Atenolol.



I'm leary about a beta blocker..  I'm afraid on my HR going too low..

and the ACE inhibitors  (lisinopril) can cause a nasty irritating cough.. called and ACE cough


----------



## QuickSilver (May 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beetroot would be safer and more natural to use if possible, side effects of Norvase.  http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-5942/norvasc-oral/details/list-sideeffects



Aware of all those... 5 mg is an extremely low dose


----------



## Josiah (May 8, 2015)

AprilT said:


> It will be trial and error for some of us with these meds, I had a very bad reaction to Lisinopril, maybe the dose, mine are 10 MG I had to come off of it right away, as well as leg issues, I was also getting the opposite effects of what it was prescribed for, I was also retaining quite a bit of fluid.  It can be frustrating to find what will work for you, changing my diet up to till recently was all that I needed, but, lately could be for a number of reasons, that hadn't seemed to help at least not during my last visit, could be also they keep putting the cuff on my arm that I have bursitis in the shoulder.  My fault on that one, next time, I'll request they move the cuff to the other arm.



April is right you have to keep trying different solutions until you find what's right for you. I take probably 6 different supplements that ostensibly lower BP but the only reliable one is the Rx.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Aware of all those... 5 mg is an extremely low dose



Yes, I imagine that lower doses are the way to go if possible.


----------



## Kadee (May 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Tried all that and 35 pound wt. loss...  Still had a bp in the 150's over 90+


I  lost a considerable amount of weight ( 26 Kg ) and my BP and Cholesterol went up....


----------



## Kadee (May 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beetroot would be safer and more natural to use if possible, side effects of Norvase.  http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-5942/norvasc-oral/details/list-sideeffects


I was on a tablet called Natralix and it had similar side effects,


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm leary about a beta blocker..  I'm afraid on my HR going too low..
> 
> and the ACE inhibitors  (lisinopril) can cause a nasty irritating cough.. called and ACE cough



I do have the nasty,irritating cough from it. But oddly I only have it from January-April.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 29, 2015)

Hubby took Lisinopril for 20 years and after all that time developed an ACE cough.. it went away when he switched meds.


----------

